# [Wet Thumb Forum]-APC Aquaplant Layout Contest 2005



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

The deadline for the APC Aquascaping Contest is rapidly approaching *(December 1st).* Start getting those entries in!

Please visit the contest pages at: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/contest/index.php

*Theme:*
This is a general aquascaping contest open to all types of planted aquariums and to all hobbyists from around the world.

*Categories:*
A contestant can choose between two categories- aquariums with supplemental CO2 or aquariums without supplemental CO2. There is also a Beginner category that will provide valuable feedback to newcomers, but will not count towards contest prizes.

*Prizes:*
First place per category: 
$300US + plaque
Second place per category: 
$200US + plaque
Third place per category: 
$100US + plaque

Other prizes will be awared to Best Journal, Best Photography, Most Original and People's Choice. These prizes will be announced shortly.

*Judges:*
*Jeff Senske, from USA*
*Roland Seah, from Singapore*
*Wayne sham, from Hong Kong*
*Daniel Larrsen, from Sweden*
*Rony Suzuki, from Brazil*
*Jeff Kropp, from USA*
*Agus Po, from Canada*

Entry Deadline:
December 1st

For more information and entry details, please visit our contest page and refer to our APC forum.

GOOD LUCK!

Carlos


----------

